# Hussar English saddle?



## Ponies (Aug 18, 2012)

Has anyone heard of them? I just want to know what you guys might of heard about them, or how much they originally go for. 
My grandpa got me this one (he doesnt know anything about saddles)
Looks to be in good shape, no scrapes, the leathers are going to be replaced as they are a bit short, the billets look and feel brand new and the knee rolls need oiled and cleaned up. (note- I dont ride english normally, I just show HUS every blue moon)


----------



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)

Not heard of that make, but be aware that it doesn't have a good contact at the back of the rear panel (the shape is curving up towards the cantle) and so it looks like it will rock. If you try to rock the saddle (hand on pommel and hand on cantle) on his back does it move at all?


----------



## Ponies (Aug 18, 2012)

I dont know, but Ill try it next time I go out!  I only ridden in it once and had no problems, but I wasnt paying attention to it.


----------



## mammakatja (Nov 3, 2009)

Funny that I happen to bump into this thread just as I was wondering the same thing. I'm eye balling a Husar that I found as well and was wondering if it was worth it. It looks good. The owner said it was German made, but after some digging, I found that Husar is actually an older Courbette model made in Switzerland. All Courbette inventory was recently bought up by Stubben so I'm not sure if they are just selling what's left of Courbette or if they have combined. All I know is that if you visit Courbette's website and you actually figure out a way to contact them, you will be referred to Stubben of North America. Stubben of course is a very well known German made saddle. So. Going back to this saddle, it can't be all bad if Stubben has decided to get involved with Courbette and I know Courbette was a solid brand. The knee rolls on the Husar are supposed to be suede or rough out leather so if you want to remain original, you may want to just try brushing them out with a stiff brush. Looks like they've been oiled in the past though. I don't think they are worth a ton now a days, but $200-300 doesn't seem too crazy. I think they probably rank right under an older decent condition Stubben.


----------



## Ponies (Aug 18, 2012)

Oh, thanks for that info!  I like it, its really comfy. 
I hear people talking about Stubben and Courbette all the time, so must be a good saddle then. lol.


----------

